# الى خبراء ال firefighting



## برشلوني موت (30 سبتمبر 2012)

لوسمحتو ماذا يعني من خبراء الحريق inside and out side hose stream ياريت الشررح:56:


----------



## برشلوني موت (2 أكتوبر 2012)

ياشباب يا بش مهندسين


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2012)

inside= داخل المبنى

out side = خارج المبنى
hose stream = كبينة حريق
ولكل نوع كمية مختلفة من المياه تضاف لمياه الرشاشات عند الحسابات
http://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/coffee-break/cb-2006-50.pdf
اتمنى اكون فهمت السؤال واجبت اجابة كافية رغم اني لست من الخبراء


----------



## برشلوني موت (2 أكتوبر 2012)

اعرف تماما اخي العزيز بس يلي حاب اعرفه متى اضيف inside و outside و combind


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2012)

حسب نوع الخطر او الهازرد بالنسبة للخارجية
ولكن الداخلية لا تتاثر بنوع الهازرد
دعنا نتحدث عن الداخلية اولا
اذا كان لا يوجد كبينة داخلية متصلة بخط الرشاشات تضيف 0 ج/د
اذا كانت هناك كبينة داخلية واحدة متصلة تضيف 50 ج /د
اذا كانت هناك كبينتان داخليتان او اكثر نضيف 100 ج/د*



*ج/د = gpm


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2012)

اذا كان هناك كبائن خارجية 
فاننا نضيف كمية مياه محددة للداخلية والخارجية معا
وهي كالتالي :
في حالة اللايت هازرد نضيف 100 ج/د للداخلية والخارجية
و250 ج/د للاوردناري هازرد و500 للاكسترا هازرد


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2012)

نفترض ان لدينا لايت هازرد
واكثر من اثنين كبينة داخلية 
وكبائن خارجية
رغم ذلك سوف نضيف 100 ج/د فقط
وnfpa هي المسئولة


----------



## برشلوني موت (2 أكتوبر 2012)

كلام جميل جدا جزاك الله ل الخير بس اللبث الذي كان بالموضوع هو ان inside لها علاقة بنوع الكبينة ولاتحتوي على لاندنغ فالف وoutside عندما تحتوي فقط على ال dry المتمثل landaing valve وعندما تكون الكبينة فيها خط ال wet , dry هي combined


----------



## رجل الصناعة (2 أكتوبر 2012)

حتى لو كان هناك كابينة داخلية من نوع fire station وتتضمن الصمامات وحاملة الخرطوم 1 انش مع وصلة اقتران الى حنفية الحريق 2.5".هل فى هذه الحالة نضيف 100 ج/د أم 250 ج/د


----------



## برشلوني موت (2 أكتوبر 2012)

ما رايك


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2012)

البارشا ورجل الصناعة
تقريبا سؤالكم واحد
هذه الكميات للكبائن الاعتيادية
اما كبائنكم هذه فتعتبر استاند بايب وتحسب حسب nfpa14
وتحسب الرشاشات حسب 13
ونأخذ الاكبر فقط لان النظامان لا يعملان معا
الرشاشات تعتبر مسكنات اولية تعمل قبل حضور رجال ونساء الاطفاء


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2012)

رابط من مهندسي السباكة الامريكان وبه مثال للحسابات قد يفيدكما
Plumbing Engineer - Features: March 2012: Fire Pump Sizing and Selection


----------



## برشلوني موت (2 أكتوبر 2012)

الجدول في الرابط الذي قصدته واعرف انها شغلة تصميمية ولكن عسوال اخونا رجل الصناعة ما رايك بلجواب على سؤاله اعتقد الجواب هو الشافي


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (2 أكتوبر 2012)

:31:
الحقيقة أن طلب 13 nfpa إدراج 
قيم inside &outside 
يعني بوضوح دخول هذه القيم في إعتبارات تصميم المضخة​


----------



## رجل الصناعة (2 أكتوبر 2012)

والله من لحظة فتح الموضوع inside and out side hose stream وتقريبا نفس السؤال يجول بخاطرى لانى حاليا براجع حسابات مضخات الحريق لمشروع والحمد لله تكرم المهندس عبد العاطى وحسم الموضوع كعادته


----------



## برشلوني موت (2 أكتوبر 2012)

كلام رائع كل ما له علاقة ب nfpa13 هو عبارة عن تحميلها على المضخة وتاخذ من المضخة موضوع حساس جدا وارجو التمعن اكثر التصميم يكون على اغلب الاكواد


----------



## برشلوني موت (2 أكتوبر 2012)

شو اجابك اخوي رجل الصناعة ؟؟؟المهندس


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2012)

اذا كان النظام به استاندبايب فقط
كلاس i وكلاس iii
أقل تدفق لابعد ستاندبايب هو 500 ج/د ويضاف 250 ج/د لكل ستاندبايب آخر حتى 1250 كحد اقصى
اما اذا كان النظام مشترك بمعنى استاندبايب ورشاشات فلا يزيد التدفق عن 1000 ج /د فقط 
ولاحظ انه حسب المتوقع يفترض ام يكون التدفق اكبر في حالة المشترك


----------



## برشلوني موت (2 أكتوبر 2012)

كلام سليم الحمدلله الذي وفقنا لهذا بس هناك امر اخر احب ان اناقش فيه


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رجل الصناعة (2 أكتوبر 2012)

سؤال آخر يامهندس عبدالعاطى هل فى حاله ما يكون عندى استاندبايب ورشاشات وتم احتساب 1000 ج/د ان نضيف 250ج/د للهايدرنت المجاور للمبنى ام ان الاطفاء اما من الداخل او من الخارج فقط حيث ان مالدى فى المناقصة تم احتساب الاستاندبايب وايضا اقرب هايدرنت من المبنى


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2012)

الهيدرانت تحسب منفصلة 
وايضا هناك ثلاث انوع من الخطورة
الخطورة ألخفيفة وهي للقطاع السكني والمسافات فيها بين الهيدرانت والاخرى 100-150 م وزمن التشغيل 30 د
وتتم الحسابات بحسبان ان هيدرانت واحدة فقط تعمل بتدفق 950 ل / د وضغط 4.5 بار
الخطورة المتوسطة للمناطق التجارية المسافة البينية 75-100 م والزمن 60 د
وتتم الحسابات بحسبان ان 2هيدرانت تعمل بتدفق 950 ل / د وضغط 4.5 بار
الخطورة العالية للمناطق الصناعية والتخزين والمسافة البينية 60-75 م وزمن التشغيل 90د
وتتم الحسابات بحسبان ان 4هيدرانت تعمل بتدفق 950 ل / د وضغط 4.5 بار


----------



## برشلوني موت (2 أكتوبر 2012)

تشرفنا فيك مهندس طاهر الاخ العزيز اما الاخ رجل الصناعة هنا نوعين من الهايدرنت privet و local البرايفت تاخذ من المضخة وتعامل معاملة صندوق حريق 2.5 انش اما اذا لوكل فوظيفتها تغذية سيارة الاطفاء بالماء وتاخذ ضغطها من ضغط مضخة سيارة الاطفاء حوالي 12 بار


----------



## رجل الصناعة (2 أكتوبر 2012)

بمعنى اننا فى حسابات المضخة نضيف الهايدرنت طبقا لما ذكرته الى حسابات (استاندبايب ورشاشات ) واسفا على كثرة الاسئلة


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2012)

برشلوني موت قال:


> تشرفنا فيك مهندس طاهر الاخ العزيز اما الاخ رجل الصناعة هنا نوعين من الهايدرنت privet و local البرايفت تاخذ من المضخة وتعامل معاملة صندوق حريق 2.5 انش اما اذا لوكل فوظيفتها تغذية سيارة الاطفاء بالماء وتاخذ ضغطها من ضغط مضخة سيارة الاطفاء حوالي 12 بار


((تشرفنا فيك مهندس طاهر الاخ العزيز اما الاخ رجل الصناعة هنا نوعين من الهايدرنت privet و local البرايفت تاخذ من المضخة وتعامل معاملة صندوق حريق 2.5 انش اما اذا لوكل فوظيفتها تغذية سيارة الاطفاء بالماء وتاخذ ضغطها من ضغط مضخة سيارة الاطفاء حوالي 12 بار ))​ارجو مراجعة الرقم بالاحمر


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2012)

رجل الصناعة قال:


> بمعنى اننا فى حسابات المضخة نضيف الهايدرنت طبقا لما ذكرته الى حسابات (استاندبايب ورشاشات ) واسفا على كثرة الاسئلة



لو كان السؤال موجه لي
فاجابتي نعم حسب علمي


----------



## رجل الصناعة (2 أكتوبر 2012)

زادك الله من فضله وعلمه يامهندسنا الكبير وتحياتى للأخ برشلونى على اثارته للموضوع


----------



## برشلوني موت (2 أكتوبر 2012)

حتى قرائته في ورس لمشاركة محمد العطفي وقراته من عدة مصادر من كود الحريق وهي خاصة بمضخة سيارة الاطفاء لانها تتغذى من الهايدرنت من النوع local من ماء البلدية لاتتعدى ال12 بار


----------



## برشلوني موت (2 أكتوبر 2012)

اخ عبد العاطي مهندسنا سؤال مهم لماذا التدفق والضغط عند ابعد مرش في حالة ال ORDAIRY G1 ااااااااااااقل من LIGHT حيث التدفق 19.5gpm والضغط 11.9psi وهذا في حالة ال الخطورة العادية وقد تم الحسابات وفقا لجداء المساحة التي يغطيها المرش مضروبة بالكثافة التصميمية اما في حالة Light نتج التدفق 22.5gpm والضغط 15.9 psiة وقد تم اخذ قيمة k تساوي 5.65


----------



## Hazem samer (16 أغسطس 2015)

inside hose stream
يقصد بها الكبائن الموجودة داخل المبنى 

outside hose stream 
عسكرى الحريق الموجود خارج المبنى


----------

